# What is that? Oh, it's you.



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

That face though 💗


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

He looks so cute !! He does loads more relaxed with you too now.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you! 
Yeah I think I've gotten through to him. I still apparently irritate him here and there, but atleast he's realizing I'm not gonna hurt him 😂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You'll always still irritate him here and there its just a hedgehog thing😂 I irritate Holly every time I want to cut her nails or clean her, or do a photo shoot like the easter on yesterday. She still loves me though.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Oh tell me about it. The I trimmed his nails the second time yesterday, and did he throw a tantrum! Goodness, the huffs, clicks and bites. It was terrible, for both of us. 
And he's chill with photoshoots, he actually likes his photo being taken. He's such a model 😂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh no shes normally okay but we wanted her to wear a hat which she didn't really like😂 So she kept throwing it off her head😂


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Awwwwww omggggggg I wish I could've seen that! It sounds so cute! I wanna put a hat on Igor now 😂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Its pretty funny to watch. I could make a collage of photos where she's throwing hats off or trying to throw them off😂


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Omg yes 😂😂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I think I'm going to sometimes tomorrow now😂Just because I can and it would be funny to see😂


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

You'll have to share tho!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Of course !! It wouldn't be as fun to not share !!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such an absolutely gorgeous little face!! So gentle!!


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Gentle face, not a gentle nature 😂


----------

